# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل کریستال با فونت فارسی موقع export tp pdf

## alex1000

سلام
با فونت normal badr گزارشمو تو کریستال درست کردم (چون هم زیباست هم اعداد فارسی رو هنگام export فارسی نشون میده)
مشکل:
اون چیزی که هنگام طراحی گزارش می بینم با اون چیزی که بعد تبدیل به pdf میبینم از نظر سایز فونت یکی نیست و سایز فونت تو pdf زیرتر از اونی می شه که موقع طراحی داشتم!!
و این باعث بهم ریختن فرمت گزارشم میشه :ناراحت: 
تو عکس اولی تو کریستاله و بعدی بعد از تبدیل به pdf. می بینید این تغییر سایز فونت چه کرده!!!

----------


## alex1000

کسی از دوستان تا حالا export ریپورت فارسی را به pdf تست نکرده؟ :گریه:

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

خاصیت راست به چپ رو رو فیلد تنظیم کن مشکلت حل میشه :چشمک:

----------


## alex1000

> خاصیت راست به چپ رو رو فیلد تنظیم کن مشکلت حل میشه


عزیز دل دیگه اونقدر از کریستال می دونم که این خاصیت رو ست کنم.
مشکل اون نیست.
اندازه فونت فارسی تو pdf و تو designer یکی نیست.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

دوست عزیز بنده قصد جسارت نداشتم
برای رفع مشکل هم می تونید فیلد رو هر جایی از داخل متن قرار بدید
البته اگه بازم بی ادبی نشه خدمتتون می تونید فیلد رو درحالت Drag داخل قسمت Textی که ایجاد کردین بندازید (البته اگه خود فیلد ProjectName از ابتدا فضای خالی نداشته باشه)

----------


## e.Rezaei

> سلام
> با فونت normal badr گزارشمو تو کریستال درست کردم (چون هم زیباست هم اعداد فارسی رو هنگام export فارسی نشون میده)
> مشکل:
> اون چیزی که هنگام طراحی گزارش می بینم با اون چیزی که بعد تبدیل به pdf میبینم از نظر سایز فونت یکی نیست و سایز فونت تو pdf زیرتر از اونی می شه که موقع طراحی داشتم!!
> و این باعث بهم ریختن فرمت گزارشم میشه
> تو عکس اولی تو کریستاله و بعدی بعد از تبدیل به pdf. می بینید این تغییر سایز فونت چه کرده!!!


سلام اگه مشكلتون فقط اين فاصله باشه بهتون پيشنهاد مي كنم يك Formula Filed درست كنين [متن ثابت ] +فيلد نام پروژه اين طوري فاصله اي بين اين دو قسمت ايجاد نمي شه

----------


## mpggcobol

کلهم بی خیال بشید

----------


## alex1000

سلام.
علیرضا جان اون روش رو هم تست کردم باز جواب نداد.
برای حل مشکل رفتن رو FastReport که با فارسی سازگاره.
از پیگیریتون ممنون.
در مورد مشکل رو هم افتادگی من چنین مشکلی نداشنم. مشکل از فونتی که استفاده می کنید نیست؟!
پیشنهاد می کنم فونت های فارسی نرمال رو از سایتی مثل http://font.ir بگیرید و با اونا تست کنید شاید مشکلتون حل بشه.

----------


## af1320

سلام من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم .راه حل کردنش هم اینه که فیلد مورد نظر رو انتخاب کنی و خاصیت   textformat  رو برابر crRTFText قرار بدید مشکلش حل می شه. :لبخند:

----------


## ir_programmer

ببینید دوستان . هر مشکلی راه حلی داره . کریستال اینقدر دست و پا بسته نیست

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Crystal Decisions\10.2\Crystal Reports\Export\PDF
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Crystal Decisions\10.2\Crystal Reports\Export\PDF

باید متغیر ForceLargerFonts رو با New DWORD Value ایجاد کنید و مقدار 1 بهش بدید.

----------

